#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Mss-sp 55/2005

## alxo01

Hello everybody.
I am needing the MSSP-SP 55/2005 -  	Quality Standard for Steel Castings for Valves, Flanges and Fittings and Other Piping Components - Visual Method for Evaluation of Surface Irregularities 

If someone has a copy I will appreciate your help (i have just book of 2001).


Regards.See More: Mss-sp 55/2005

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi,

Dear friends,

I am looking for the MSS specifications


SP-6-2007	Standard Finishes for Contact Faces of Pipe Flanges and Connecting-End Flanges of Valves and Fittings
SP-9-2008	Spot Facing for Bronze, Iron and Steel Flanges
SP-25-2008	Standard Marking System for Valves, Fittings, Flanges, and Unions
SP-42-2009	Corrosion Resistant Gate, Globe, Angle and Check Valves with Flanged and Butt Weld Ends (Classes 150, 300 & 600)
SP-43-2008	Wrought and Fabricated Butt-Welding Fittings for Low Pressure, Corrosion Resistant Applications (Note: a 2010 Errata Sheet has been issued and inserted into this standard) 
SP-44-2010	Steel Pipeline Flanges
SP-45-2003 (R 2008)	Bypass and Drain Connections
SP-51-2007	Class 150LW Corrosion Resistant Cast Flanges and Flanged Fittings
SP-53-1999 (R 2007)	Quality Standard for Steel Castings and Forgings for Valves, Flanges and Fittings and Other Piping Components - Magnetic Particle Examination Method

SP-54-1999 (R 2007)	Quality Standard for Steel Castings and Forgings for Valves, Flanges, and Fittings and Other Piping Components - Radiographic Examination Method
SP-55-2006	Quality Standard for Steel Castings for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Other Piping Components - Visual Method for Evaluation of Surface Irregularities
SP-58-2009	Pipe Hangers and Supports - Materials, Design, Manufacture, Selection, Application, and Installation
SP-60-2004	Connecting Flange Joint Between Tapping Sleeves and Tapping Valves
SP-61-2009	Pressure Testing of Valves
SP-65-2008	High Pressure Chemical Industry Flanges and Threaded Stubs for Use with Lens Gaskets
SP-67-2002a	Butterfly Valves
SP-68-1997 (R 2004)	High Pressure Butterfly Valves with Offset Design
SP-69-2003	Pipe Hangers and Supports - Selection and Application (ANSI-approved American National Standard)
SP-70-2006	Gray Iron Gate Valves Flanged and Threaded Ends
SP-71-2005	Gray Iron Swing Check Valves, Flanged and Threaded Ends
SP-72-2010	Ball Valves with Flanged or Butt-Welding Ends for General Service
SP-75-2008	Specification for High-Test, Wrought, Butt Welding Fittings
SP-77-1995 (R 2000)	Guidelines for Pipe Support Contractual Relationships - Relationships and Responsibilities of the Pipe Hanger Contractor with the Purchaser's Engineer or the Pipe Fabricator and/or Erector
SP-78-2005a	Gray Iron Plug Valves Flanged and Threaded Ends
SP-79-2009	Socket Welding Reducer Inserts
SP-80-2008	Bronze Gate, Globe, Angle, and Check Valves
SP-81-2006a	Stainless Steel, Bonnetless, Flanged Knife Gate Valves
SP-82-1992	Valve Pressure Testing Methods
SP-83-2006	Class 3000 Steel Pipe Unions Socket Welding and Threaded
SP-85-2002	Gray Iron Globe & Angle Valves Flanged and Threaded Ends
SP-86-2009	Guidelines for Metric Data in Standards for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Actuators
SP-88-2010	Diaphragm Valves
SP-89-2003	Pipe Hangers and Supports -Fabrication and Installation Practices
SP-90-2000	Guidelines on Terminology for Pipe Hangers and Supports
SP-91-2009	Guidelines for Manual Operation of Valves
SP-92-1999	MSS Valve User Guide
SP-93-2008	Quality Standard for Steel Castings and Forgings for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Other Piping Components - Liquid Penetrant Examination Method
SP-94-2008	Quality Standard for Ferritic and Martensitic Steel Castings for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Other Piping Components - Ultrasonic Examination Method
SP-95-2006	Swage(d) Nipples and Bull Plugs
SP-96-2001 (R 2005)	Guidelines on Terminology for Valves and Fittings
SP-97-2006	Integrally Reinforced Forged Branch Outlet Fittings - Socket Welding, Threaded, and Buttwelding Ends
SP-98-2001 (R 2005)	Protective Coatings for the Interior of Valves, Hydrants, and Fittings
SP-99-1994 (R 2005)	Instrument Valves
SP-100-2009	Qualification Requirements for Elastomer Diaphragms for Nuclear Service Diaphragm Type Valves
SP-101-1989 (R 2001)	Part-Turn Valve Actuator Attachment - Flange and Driving Component Dimensions and Performance Characteristics
SP-102-1989 (R 2001)	Multi-Turn Valve Actuator Attachment - Flange and Driving Component Dimensions and Performance Characteristics
SP-104-2003	Wrought Copper Solder Joint Pressure Fittings
SP-105-1996 (R 2005)	Instrument Valves for Code Applications
SP-106-2003	Cast Copper Alloy Flanges and Flanged Fittings Class 125, 150 and 300
SP-108-2002	Resilient-Seated Cast-Iron Eccentric Plug Valves
SP-109-1997 (R 2006)	Welded Fabricated Copper Solder Joint Pressure Fittings
SP-110-2010	Ball Valves Threaded, Socket-Welding, Solder Joint, Grooved and Flared Ends
SP-111-2001 (R 2005)	Gray-Iron and Ductile-Iron Tapping Sleeves
SP-112-1999 (R 2004)	Quality Standard for Evaluation of Cast Surface Finishes -Visual and Tactile Method. This SP must be used with a 10-surface, three dimensional Cast Surface Comparator, which is a necessary part of the Standard. 
SP-113-2001 (R 2007)	Connecting Joint between Tapping Machines and Tapping Valves
SP-114-2007	Corrosion Resistant Pipe Fittings Threaded and Socket Welding Class 150 and 1000
SP-115-2006	Excess Flow Valves, 1 1/4 NPS and Smaller, for Natural Gas Service
SP-116-2003	Service-Line Valves and Fittings for Drinking Water Systems
SP-117-2006	Bellows Seals for Globe and Gate Valves
SP-118-2007	Compact Steel Globe & Check Valves - Flanged, Flangeless, Threaded & Welding Ends (Chemical & Petroleum Refinery Service)
SP-119-2003	Factory-Made Wrought Belled End Socket-Welding Fittings
SP-120-2006	Flexible Graphite Packing System for Rising Stem Steel Valves - Design Requirements
SP-121-2006	Qualification Testing Methods for Stem Packing for Rising Stem Steel Valves
SP-122-2005	Plastic Industrial Ball Valves
SP-123-1998 (R 2006)	Non-Ferrous Threaded and Solder-Joint Unions for Use With Copper Water Tube
SP-124-2001	Fabricated Tapping Sleeves
SP-125-2010	Gray Iron and Ductile Iron In-Line, Spring-Loaded, Center-Guided Check Valves
SP-126-2007	Steel In-Line Spring-Assisted Center Guided Check Valves
SP-127-2001	Bracing for Piping Systems Seismic-Wind-Dynamic Design, Selection, Application
SP-128-2006	Ductile Iron Gate Valves
SP-129-2003 (R 2007)	Copper-Nickel Socket-Welding Fittings and Unions
SP-130-2003	Bellows Seals for Instrument Valves
SP-131-2004	Metallic Manually Operated Gas Distribution Valves
SP-132-2010	Compression Packing Systems for Instrument Valves
SP-133-2005	Excess Flow Valves for Low Pressure Fuel Gas Appliances
SP-134-2006a	Valves for Cryogenic Service Including Requirements for Body/Bonnet Extensions
SP-135-2006	High Pressure Steel Knife Gate Valves
SP-136-2007	Ductile Iron Swing Check Valves
SP-137-2007	Quality Standard for Positive Material Identification of Metal Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Other Piping Components
SP-138-2009	Quality Standard Practice for Oxygen Cleaning of Valves & Fittings
SP-139-2010	Copper Alloy Gate, Globe, Angle, and Check Valves for Low Pressure/Low Temperature Plumbing Applications

I will be thankfull if any body can share me the above documents. Thanks in advance.

Regards.

----------


## Nabilia

I can share what I have,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SP-6-2007 Standard Finishes for Contact Faces of Pipe Flanges and Connecting-End Flanges of Valves and Fittings
SP-25-1978 Standard Marking System for Valves, Fittings, Flanges, and Unions
SP-25-1998 Standard Marking System for Valves, Fittings, Flanges, and Unions
SP-42-1999 Corrosion Resistant Gate, Globe, Angle and Check Valves with Flanged and Butt Weld Ends (Classes 150, 300 & 600)
SP-43-1999 (R2001) Wrought and Fabricated Butt-Welding Fittings for Low Pressure, Corrosion Resistant Applications (Note: a 2010 Errata Sheet has been issued and inserted into this standard) 
SP-44-1996 (R2001) Steel Pipeline Flanges
SP-45-2003 Bypass and Drain Connections
SP-51-2000 Class 150LW Corrosion Resistant Cast Flanges and Flanged Fittings
SP-53-1985 (R1990) Quality Standard for Steel Castings and Forgings for Valves, Flanges and Fittings and Other Piping Components - Magnetic Particle Examination Method
SP-54-1995 Quality Standard for Steel Castings and Forgings for Valves, Flanges, and Fittings and Other Piping Components - Radiographic Examination Method
SP-54-1999 Quality Standard for Steel Castings and Forgings for Valves, Flanges, and Fittings and Other Piping Components - Radiographic Examination Method
SP-55-2001 Quality Standard for Steel Castings for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Other Piping Components - Visual Method for Evaluation of Surface Irregularities
SP-55-2006 Quality Standard for Steel Castings for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Other Piping Components - Visual Method for Evaluation of Surface Irregularities
SP-58-2002 Pipe Hangers and Supports - Materials, Design, Manufacture, Selection, Application, and Installation
SP-61-1961 - Pressure Testing of Steel Valves 1985 & API Std 598 8th May 2004 - Valve Inspection and Testing
SP-61-2003 Pressure Testing of Valves
SP-65-2008 High Pressure Chemical Industry Flanges and Threaded Stubs for Use with Lens Gaskets
SP-67-2002a Butterfly Valves
SP-68-1997 High Pressure Butterfly Valves with Offset Design
SP-69-2003 Pipe Hangers and Supports - Selection and Application (ANSI-approved American National Standard)
SP-70-1998 Gray Iron Gate Valves Flanged and Threaded Ends
SP-71-1984 Gray Iron Swing Check Valves, Flanged and Threaded Ends
SP-72-1999 Ball Valves with Flanged or Butt-Welding Ends for General Service
SP-73-1991 Reaffirmed 1996 - Brazing Joints for Copper and Copper Alloy Pressure Fittings
SP-73-2003 - Brazing Joints for Copper and Copper Alloy Pressure Fittings
SP-75-1998 Specification for High-Test, Wrought, Butt Welding Fittings
SP-75-2004 Specification for High-Test, Wrought, Butt Welding Fittings
SP-77-1995 Guidelines for Pipe Support Contractual Relationships - Relationships and Responsibilities of the Pipe Hanger Contractor with the Purchaser's Engineer or the Pipe Fabricator and/or Erector
SP-78-1998 Gray Iron Plug Valves Flanged and Threaded Ends
SP-79-1992 Socket Welding Reducer Inserts
SP-79-2004 Socket Welding Reducer Inserts
SP-80-1997 Bronze Gate, Globe, Angle, and Check Valves
SP-80-2008 Bronze Gate, Globe, Angle, and Check Valves
SP-81-2001 Stainless Steel, Bonnetless, Flanged Knife Gate Valves
SP-82-1992 Valve Pressure Testing Methods
SP-83-1995 Class 3000 Steel Pipe Unions Socket Welding and Threaded
SP-83-2006 Class 3000 Steel Pipe Unions Socket Welding and Threaded
SP-85-1994 Gray Iron Globe & Angle Valves Flanged and Threaded Ends
SP-85-2002 Gray Iron Globe & Angle Valves Flanged and Threaded Ends
SP-86-1997 Guidelines for Metric Data in Standards for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Actuators
SP-87-1991 (R1996) - Factory-Made Butt-Welding Fittings for Class I Nuclear Piping Applications
SP-88-1993 Diaphragm Valves
SP-89-2003 Pipe Hangers and Supports -Fabrication and Installation Practices
SP-90-1986 (R1991) Guidelines on Terminology for Pipe Hangers and Supports
SP-90-2000 Guidelines on Terminology for Pipe Hangers and Supports
SP-91-1992 (R1996) Guidelines for Manual Operation of Valves
SP-92-1987 (R1992) MSS Valve User Guide
SP-93-1987 (R1992) Quality Standard for Steel Castings and Forgings for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Other Piping Components - Liquid Penetrant Examination Method
SP-93-1999 Quality Standard for Steel Castings and Forgings for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Other Piping Components - Liquid Penetrant Examination Method
SP-94-1999 Quality Standard for Ferritic and Martensitic Steel Castings for Valves, Flanges, Fittings, and Other Piping Components - Ultrasonic Examination Method
SP-95-2006 Swage(d) Nipples and Bull Plugs
SP-96-1996 Guidelines on Terminology for Valves and Fittings
SP-97-1995 Integrally Reinforced Forged Branch Outlet Fittings - Socket Welding, Threaded, and Buttwelding Ends
SP-97-2001 Integrally Reinforced Forged Branch Outlet Fittings - Socket Welding, Threaded, and Buttwelding Ends
SP-97-2006 Integrally Reinforced Forged Branch Outlet Fittings - Socket Welding, Threaded, and Buttwelding Ends
SP-98-1996 Protective Coatings for the Interior of Valves, Hydrants, and Fittings
SP-99-1994 Instrument Valves
SP-100-1997 Qualification Requirements for Elastomer Diaphragms for Nuclear Service Diaphragm Type Valves
SP-105-1996 (R 2005) Instrument Valves for Code Applications
SP-110-1996 Ball Valves Threaded, Socket-Welding, Solder Joint, Grooved and Flared Ends
SP-114-2007 Corrosion Resistant Pipe Fittings Threaded and Socket Welding Class 150 and 1000
SP-117-2006 Bellows Seals for Globe and Gate Valves
SP-118-2007 Compact Steel Globe & Check Valves - Flanged, Flangeless, Threaded & Welding Ends (Chemical & Petroleum Refinery Service)
SP-120-2006 Flexible Graphite Packing System for Rising Stem Steel Valves - Design Requirements
SP-121-2006 Qualification Testing Methods for Stem Packing for Rising Stem Steel Valves
SP-126-2007 Steel In-Line Spring-Assisted Center Guided Check Valves
SP-136-2007 Ductile Iron Swing Check Valves
SP-138-2009 Quality Standard Practice for Oxygen Cleaning of Valves & Fittings

----------


## Nabilia

OK, if you have any newer or additions to the above. Please make it your responsibility to post it here. Lets all be sharers and not just takers. 
Thanks, Nabilia

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you Nabilia

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabila,

Thanks for the share, Sure I will share what have, Thansk again.

Regards

----------


## shfsart

Thank you very much Nabilia

----------


## anton77

Hello Nabila,

How can see the link? by replying the email?

Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> Hello Nabila,
> 
> How can see the link? by replying the email?
> 
> Thanks



It is at the top of the post...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anton77

Hello Nabila,

Thanks

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Thanks for your support Mr. Nabilia




> OK, if you have any newer or additions to the above. Please make it your responsibility to post it here. Lets all be sharers and not just takers. 
> Thanks, Nabilia

----------


## JairG

Thanks for your help Mr. Mabilia

----------


## stylee_eng

may you send a link of that again eng. nabila

See More: Mss-sp 55/2005

----------


## Nabilia

> may you send a link of that again eng. nabila




????  Link is active on page 1  ????

----------


## stylee_eng

engr. Nabilia ,,,, the link is Ok but when i make a download it is stopped every time at 4.5 MB ??? may you upload it again ?

----------


## Nabilia

ifile...

MSS - Manufacturers Standardization Society of the Valve and Fittings Industry, Inc. Folder.zip 58.942 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## stylee_eng

Dear Engr. Nabilia ,,,,
      how do you do ? Many thanks for your help and your support and i had download it ,,, thank you again

----------


## ARIF VIONO

dear nabilia can you upload it again mss sp collection, all link was ded

----------


## vijayaganeshc_try

Hi 

Can Somebody Post Latest MSS specifications

regards

----------


## hssimha

The link is dead. Please upload again. Thanks in advance.

----------

